# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Bold360 Suite, conversational chatbots, LogMeIn, Inc., software as a service, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

LogMeIn, Inc.

Website - bold360.com
bold360.ai

youtube.com/bold360

facebook.com/bold360

twitter.com/bold360

linkedin.com/company/bold360

ex-CEO - Eli Campo

Co-founder - Amit Ben Shahar

----------


## Airicist

Bold360 customer engagement software automates live chat and more

Jun 7, 2017




> Bold360 helps live chat and live support agents be more efficient in delivering smarter, personalized customer experiences with automated self-help, live chat, email, social, and remote support – all from one single pane of glass. Engage smarter with Bold360 customer analytics.

----------


## Airicist

Bold360's conversational AI uses natural language for better engagement

Mar 15, 2018




> Bold360 uses natural language in our conversation engine, making our AI-powered live chat and conversational AI software the best customer engagement software with the shortest implementation time. Deliver better customer outcomes faster with Bold360.

----------


## Airicist

Bold360 live chat and chatbot software helps agents be human

Jun 12, 2018




> Bold360 uses natural language in our conversation engine, making our AI-powered live chat and conversational AI software the best customer engagement software with the shortest implementation time. Deliver better customer outcomes faster with Bold360.

----------


## Airicist

Article "LogMeIn acquires chatbot and AI startup Nanorep for up to $50M"

by Ingrid Lunden
August 1, 2019

LogMeIn, Inc.

----------

